# RIGID multi tool review



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Sorry if there's another thread on this somewhere here. (yes, I was too lazy to look):yes:

So I was never a big fan of the RIGID line of tools for many reasons but I've been wanting a multi tool of my own for quiet some time now. I've only used the Fein multi master so as most know that is the benchmark for these handy little tools.

After reading many reviews on the Bosch (which I'm a big fan of) Rockwell, Dremel and Rigid, two things stood out. Price and reliability. Corded vs. uncorded. 

In regards to price the RIGID was $99.00. As with any cordless tool you're screwed without an extra battery so add another $35.00 for the extra 12v battery.

The big crux to these tools is the blades. They're expensive but so are my miter and table saw blades. The size difference should not prevent one from buying a better blade, it's the quality of the cut, and the longevity of the blade that matters to most professionals.

Purpose of use was something I considered as well. Like I said I've used the Fein many times and it was rarely for more than a cut here a cut there, accuracy and efficiency plays a big part of what makes these tools great, not to mention getting in spots you can't with anything else.

The RIGID comes with an adapter that allows you to use other manufacturers blades. That was a big plus. I bought two Bosch blades

You can also buy conversion heads to allow you to turn the unit into a right angle impact drill and something else. Not very interested right now considering I don't like "transformer type tools" they seem gimmicky to me.

A lot of the reviews I read about the RIGID model said that it had a short battery life and the switch stopped working after only a few uses.

A) These people either did not charge their bettery properly or B) they are noobs trying to rip a full sheet of 3/4" plywood.

The switch failure could be the units override system. I purposely put this thing through hell for two weeks to see where it's fall off point was. The unit shut itself off after making it cut out four outlet boxes in 3/4" prefinished Birch (Jig saw is my weapon of choice for this normally) After letting the unit cool down after just a few minutes it operated fine. Again, this is something that is much easier to do with a jig saw and a new blade.

For a 12v system these batteries did just fine considering the load I put them under.

I think many people expect too much out of these tools and need to carefully evaluate what exactly it is you intend to use it for.

I know a lot of hardwood flooring guys use these tools and IMO they should absolutely be using nothing less than a corded model.

I'm happy with the purchase so far. I'm not raving by any means, this little sucker still has to ride around with me for a bit before I say it's "Great", but it certainly has proven itself so far to be a good buy.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

How ironic that I read a review of this product in Shopnotes, just last night and today, you post your review. Maybe we are connected somehow. :laughing: Nice review. I am often sceptical of magazine reviews because I feel that they are written by someone who may not be using the tool in an actual work environment. A tool which is used in a controlled setting for the purpose of writing a review, sometimes doesn't give the consumer an accurate dipiction of the tools performance. Thanks for putting the tools through hell and providing us with an honest realistic review. Nice job.
Ken


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> Maybe we are connected somehow.


 You guys are Brothers from other Mothers...:laughing:

Thanks for the review.. I keep thinking about getting one, but always thought they were kinda gimicky. I've got a grout job to do one My counters and may have to use it for that. Instead of taking a chance of scratching the tiles with a carbide knife.... like last time. :thumbdown:


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

I got one for Christmas and so far its great in the very light use its seen. I'm excited for the weather to warm up so I can really start abusing it. I do know that while doing the major renovations on my house I frequently thought to myself how useful one would be - also while doing Habitat work. Now I can find out for real!

Ridgid (ala HD) has a very generous return policy on their stuff as well. 

I will say that I saw an open Rockwell at the store the other day and I like their carry bag more, but that's fairly minor in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Rockwell*

I have been looking at the corded version from Rockwell.
Any opinions on that one?


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

Texas Sawduster said:


> I have been looking at the corded version from Rockwell.
> Any opinions on that one?


I was choosing between the Rigid & Rockwell when I got mine (Fein is out of my price range.) The biggest reason I went with the Rigid is the variety of head attachments and the trigger versus a dial for speed. The reviews of the two seem pretty comparable. Cordless was the other seller for me. Most of the work I'm doing now around the house is small repair / refinishing and I don't want to have to lug around an extension cord if I don't have to. 

There is a thread either here or on the DIY forum with some discussion of the different tools. Most people that have the Rockwell seem to like it a lot, especially since it is half the cost of the Fein.


----------



## toollovingschultz (Jan 10, 2011)

*rockwell sonicrafter*

I have used the rockwell for close to 2 years and I also own the bosch. If I was going to own only one it would be corded. I own several ridgid tools with thier version of the lithium ion batteries including a 12 volt mini drill the only bad thing is cold weather messes up the batteries and I get tired of bringing mine in the house in the winter and tucking them in. I like bothe the bosch and the rockwell.


----------



## toollovingschultz (Jan 10, 2011)

*cost of blades*



joesdad said:


> Sorry if there's another thread on this somewhere here. (yes, I was too lazy to look):yes:
> 
> So I was never a big fan of the RIGID line of tools for many reasons but I've been wanting a multi tool of my own for quiet some time now. I've only used the Fein multi master so as most know that is the benchmark for these handy little tools.
> 
> ...


 I just posted a thread under oscilating tools on Imperial blades .com thier blades are quite a bit cheaper and are made from premium materials. They cost less than factory blades and are superior in my opinion. Ive been using them for 2 years and they are made in the us in wisconson and shipping usually is free and only takes 2 days to reach north carolina.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

toollovingschultz said:


> I just posted a thread under oscilating tools on Imperial blades .com thier blades are quite a bit cheaper and are made from premium materials. They cost less than factory blades and are superior in my opinion. Ive been using them for 2 years and they are made in the us in wisconson and shipping usually is free and only takes 2 days to reach north carolina.


I've seen them on sale at Woodcraft too. Excellent review!


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi! My Craftsman/Nextec multi tool (12v) heats up in very few minutes [and a WW friend of mine says he has the same problem with his tool, (no pun intended)]! Mine overheats even if I run it in free air (no cutting work at all!) While 2 multi tools hardly eliminates a coincidence (too small a testing pool), it does make me wonder somewhat. Any experience or thoughts out there? Thank you, Marena


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

vinnypatternmaker said:


> Hi! My Craftsman/Nextec multi tool (12v) heats up in very few minutes [and a WW friend of mine says he has the same problem with his tool, (no pun intended)]! Mine overheats even if I run it in free air (no cutting work at all!) While 2 multi tools hardly eliminates a coincidence (too small a testing pool), it does make me wonder somewhat. Any experience or thoughts out there? Thank you, Marena


I have the Dremel flavor and it gets hot pretty quickly. I noticed that the natural way (for me) to hold the thing blocked the air vents for the motor. Dumb design but it runs a lot cooler when I'm careful not to grip around that area. Kickin myself because about a year ago CPO was clearing out the older model Feins for $199 for a Top Kit and I passed on it


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi again...I've e mailed Craftsman 3 times in the last week or so...each time they promised a response within 24 hours (nextec multi tool overheating within a few minutes)...I hate to say it , but Craftsman ain't what it used to be! Please help!!! Best, Marena


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

ive had my ridgid multi tool for a bout a year now, got a kit that came with the tool, 2 batterys and a pocket driver. i've found even with heavy use, as long as i have a battery in the charger while im useing the other ive never had to wait for a charged battery with it. its no replacment for a saw, but if your looking for something quick precise these things are the way to go, ive used mine from cutting door frames in flooring installs to triming plastic flares for tire clearance on my truck to cutting aluminum.

id have to totally agree with someone's earlier post that the heads are rather a gimmic..i mean seariously how long would a battery charge last useing these things as a right angel drill?


----------

